# Problema con ajuste de bias en un Randall Thrasher



## Ajanabh (Abr 17, 2020)

Hola, soy nuevo y estoy desesperado. Tengo un problema con un Randall Thrasher con cuatro 6L6's. Estuvo trabajando con unas Ruby Tubes durante dos años hasta que falló.
Se fundió el fusible de bias inside (500mA), los tubos habían perdido el gletter, los retiré y encendí y se mantenía estables.
Reemplacé los tubos pero el bias de entrada que debiera trabajar a unos 72 mV (La pareja) Con el potenciómetro de ajuste de bias al mínimo me trabaja a 27 V. El de salida lo puedo ajustar correctamente.
Aparentemente por dentro parece todo correcto solo que dos condensadores muestran signos de calentamiento, pero tienen buen valor.

Saludos ! 👊🏼


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2020)

Hola caro Don Ajanabh , ?podrias sener mas claro en tu enquietud ?
No entiendi papas cuanto a no lograr ayustar la curriente de bias .
? donde  mediste los 72mV aclarados, cual es lo preset de salida que puedes ayustar corretamente?
Te pregunto eso para puder ayudarte mejor
Afortunadamente posteaste lo diagrama esquemactico de tu Amp y eso ayuda en mucho la platica.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ajanabh (Abr 17, 2020)

I


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2020)

Ajanabh dijo:


> IVer el archivo adjunto 189151Ver el archivo adjunto 189150Ver el archivo adjunto 189150Ver el archivo adjunto 189151


Y , nada mas a decir?? 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ajanabh (Abr 17, 2020)

Hola, muchas gracias por responder. Estoy intentando ajustar el bias pero el de entrada mide 27V como cuando tengo el standby. El potenciometro de ajuste esta al minimo incluso. En cambio las de salida si me bajan a mV.
Saludos.
Tampoco domino muy bien esta página, disculpen 😅


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2020)

Ok , mas una ves ? dondes estas medindo los 27 Voltios aclarados ?
Segundo , esa medida es hecha con lo equipo prendido y NO en Standby y todas la entradas de Audio cerriadas.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ajanabh (Abr 17, 2020)

El amplificador trae ajuste de bias exterior, hasta que se me fue el fusible iva bien


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2020)

? Amigo , conprendes lo que te escribo ? 
No responde lo que te pregunto.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ajanabh (Abr 17, 2020)

Así lo he estado haciendo. Con el master al minimo como especifica en el manual. El ampli tiene puntos de prueba y potenciometros para hacer el ajuste.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2020)

Ezactamente es eso que quiero platicar con ustedes y saper lo que tiene hecho y como te fue.
Vamos platicar arriba del diagrama esquemactico que posteaste.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ajanabh (Abr 17, 2020)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2020)

Amigo por lo que puedo perceber ustedes NO entiende papas de Electronica y si de Musica.
Mira te recomendo chequear o mejor aun canbiar por otro nuevo los resistores matricula "R95" y "R94" ( 1 Ohms x 1W) , quizaz els estan estropiados.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ajanabh (Abr 17, 2020)

Del interruptor del standby pasa a las resistencias variables para el ajuste y de hay a los tuvos. Crees que debería conprobar el potenciometro para empezar?
OK Las comprobaré. Muchas gracias.
Ok. Las comprobaré. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2020)

Bueno , por lo diagrama esquemactico el terminal móvel del preset debe te fornir algo entre -20 Voltios hasta -69 Voltios en relación a masa o tierra.
Pero aun desconfio de los resistores "R94" y "R95" ( 1 Ohms x 1W) como culpados por no lograr ezicto en lo ayuste correcto.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ajanabh (Abr 17, 2020)

Las resistencias variables R95 y R94 estan bien. El pproblema debe de venir de antes. Disculpa amigo, no, no soy electrónico. Entiendo lo básico. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2020)

Bueno si los resistores "R94" y "R95" estan ok entonses  cheque la llave "Standby" si esa cierra correctamente los contactos.
Mejor aun , con lo AMP desligado de la Red Electrica , mida con auxilio del murtimetro, ese  ayustado para medir resistencia (Ohms) y la llave "Standby" cerriada los puntos de teste para comun .
Debes medir aproximadamente 1Ohmios si la llave "Standby" estas buena.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ajanabh (Abr 17, 2020)

Buenas tardes. Acabo de darme cuenta de que comprobé los potenciómetros inpendientemente de la resistencias que no vi. Vamos que más tontos ya no hacen😅
La resistencia R95 mide 2000Mohm que corresponde a la que se quemó el fusible y no bajaba a mV's marcandome 27V.
La otra si me marca 1 ohm y el bias me bajaba correctamente. 
Puede ser que una resistencia en vez de abrirse marque eso? Puede ser la csusa de la falla del ampli? Estoy hecho un lio🤯 Disculpen las molestias. Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2020)

Ajanabh dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Acabo de darme cuenta de que comprobé los potenciómetros inpendientemente de la resistencias que no vi. Vamos que más tontos ya no hacen😅
> La resistencia R95 mide 2000Mohm que corresponde a la que se quemó el fusible y no bajaba a mV's marcandome 27V.
> La otra si me marca 1 ohm y el bias me bajaba correctamente.
> Puede ser que una resistencia en vez de abrirse marque eso? Puede ser la csusa de la falla del ampli? Estoy hecho un lio🤯 Disculpen las molestias. Saludos!


La resistencia "R95" te mide 2000Mohms porque en realidad el estas abierta (estropiada)  y tiene que sener canbiada por otra nueva de 1Ohms X 1W tal cual es la "R94" y listo tu problema.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ajanabh (Abr 17, 2020)

Hola, que tal? Se habrá fundido por la válvula, porque lo único que creo que pudo ser que la resistencia fuera defectuosa. 
Referente a los electrolíticos, debiera cambiarlo cuantos antes? No parecen muy hinchados y de momento no tienen fuga. Pero has escupido la cobertula del vinilo. 
O podría aguantar un nuevo juego de tubos? 
Disculpa por ser tan pesao jaja

Muchísimas gracias! Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2020)

Ajanabh dijo:


> Hola, que tal? Se habrá fundido por la válvula, porque lo único que creo que pudo ser que la resistencia fuera defectuosa.
> Referente a los electrolíticos, debiera cambiarlo cuantos antes? No parecen muy hinchados y de momento no tienen fuga. Pero has escupido la cobertula del vinilo.
> O podría aguantar un nuevo juego de tubos?
> Disculpa por ser tan pesao jaja
> ...


Serias una buena onda canbiar los capacitores electrolicticos suspechos (inchados) si possible , asi ustedes garantiza una vida mas longa a tu AMP con buenas prestaciones.
Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ajanabh (Abr 17, 2020)

Ok. Muchas gracias por todo! 👊🏼


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2020)

Ajanabh dijo:


> Ok. Muchas gracias por todo! 👊🏼


Por nada amigo , tu ezicto y felicidad en tal  ya es mi pagamento!
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fosforito (Abr 19, 2020)

Bonito amplificador, pero el uso de circuito impreso para los valvulados no es de mi agrado, mucho calor, poco seguro.

chau f


----------



## Ajanabh (Abr 19, 2020)

El problema es que un ampli de estas características de potencia y un clipping que te da una patada en el cuello sin ruidos con gran dinámica y definición con una guitarra de siete cuerdas afinadas más graves... sin el uso de una pcb sería algo de boutique y muy esclusivo y eso es algo muy pero que muy caro. 

Pero te doy la razón. Además de la lacra de componentes muy baratos y poco duraderos. 

Saludos


----------

